# Brown Algae and/or Debris



## John Wong (Dec 2, 2015)

Try Amano shrimp? They definitely will clear it for you








Is this the algae you mean? 

Sent from my MX4 using Tapatalk


----------



## Nlewis (Dec 1, 2015)

Aenglaan said:


> My tank has been running w/o fish for about two months and is pretty much fully cycled (0 NH3, 0 NO2-, ~20 NO3-), but the diatoms/ algae seem to get in the way of plant growth. Some plants have chlorosis/yellowing and others are covered with brown algae/diatoms.
> 
> I try water changes and getting any junk out, but the debris/ algae just spreads (especially across the hairgrass).
> 
> ...


First, diatoms are normal for a newer set up and you have nothing in the tank that will eat it either. Second, turn your co2 up, 1 bubble per 5 seconds is really low. The best way to beat algae is to get your plants growing faster to out compete it. Ditch the Metricide, there's no reason for you to be dosing it when you have pressurized co2.


----------



## Aenglaan (Apr 29, 2016)

John Wong said:


> Try Amano shrimp? They definitely will clear it for you
> 
> 
> 
> ...


'

It's more like brown debris than green, although I have a good amount of green algae.



Nlewis said:


> First, diatoms are normal for a newer set up and you have nothing in the tank that will eat it either. Second, turn your co2 up, 1 bubble per 5 seconds is really low. The best way to beat algae is to get your plants growing faster to out compete it. Ditch the Metricide, there's no reason for you to be dosing it when you have pressurized co2.


My CO2 diffuser is one of the atomizers and it releases a lot of micro bubbles. Wouldn't an increase to more bubbles lower the pH too much and give rise to more algae?


----------



## Nlewis (Dec 1, 2015)

Aenglaan said:


> My CO2 diffuser is one of the atomizers and it releases a lot of micro bubbles. Wouldn't an increase to more bubbles lower the pH too much and give rise to more algae?


No it will not promote more algae, it will promote faster plant growth. Don't worry about the ph, mine gets done into the high 5's.


----------



## John Wong (Dec 2, 2015)

Aenglaan said:


> '
> 
> It's more like brown debris than green, although I have a good amount of green algae.
> 
> ...


Actually I mean those on old leaf of staurogyne. My camera not very good and everything tainted with green hue. 

I also don't have algae eater in my tank so I will just wait it to disappear as in my previous scape. 

Sent from my MX4 using Tapatalk


----------



## Aenglaan (Apr 29, 2016)

Nlewis said:


> No it will not promote more algae, it will promote faster plant growth. Don't worry about the ph, mine gets done into the high 5's.


What about the beneficial bacteria? Wouldn't they die off bellow a pH of 6?

Also, would adding Amano Shrimp be a good idea since my tank is fully cycled?


----------



## Nlewis (Dec 1, 2015)

Aenglaan said:


> What about the beneficial bacteria? Wouldn't they die off bellow a pH of 6?
> 
> Also, would adding Amano Shrimp be a good idea since my tank is fully cycled?


No the bacteria will not die off. For diatoms/brown algae the goto would be Otocinclus catfish.


----------



## Aenglaan (Apr 29, 2016)

I forgot to mention that the macro ferts didn't have any KNO3 in it. Could that be a reason for an algae outbreak?


----------

